# Senco collated screwgun mis-feeding only Senco brand screws!



## pips (May 15, 2015)

I've had the Senco 235-AC for afew months, I love it. We recently did some 5/8" drywall on a big ceiling with horrible trusses. Some are up and down so much so we used 1-5/8" screws since the 1-1/4" are too short. was using Hitachi screws..so far so good then switched to Senco brand and its mis feeding almost every 5th screw, folds right over before it can get through the hole on the arm. After looking at it for abit I've come to see that the plastic strips on the Senco's are weaker and more flexible so the screw seems to get crooked. 

Anyone else experience this? Its very frustrating seeing I have the same fricken brand of screws...only happens on 1-5/8" screws too :furious: Guess I'm going to call up Senco and bitch until they replace these screws they sold me


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Shims?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

pips said:


> I've had the Senco 235-AC for afew months, I love it. We recently did some 5/8" drywall on a big ceiling with horrible trusses. Some are up and down so much so we used 1-5/8" screws since the 1-1/4" are too short. was using Hitachi screws..so far so good then switched to Senco brand and its mis feeding almost every 5th screw, folds right over before it can get through the hole on the arm. After looking at it for abit I've come to see that the plastic strips on the Senco's are weaker and more flexible so the screw seems to get crooked.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Its very frustrating seeing I have the same fricken brand of screws...only happens on 1-5/8" screws too :furious: Guess I'm going to call up Senco and bitch until they replace these screws they sold me


check the setting for screw size is set right and lube the strip guide on the nose with silicon spray


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

use graphite power it's a dry lube 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

yea I was thinking graphite might be better with all the drywall dust. I'm going to measure the thickness of the strips. I'll make a video tommoro for ya'll


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

3M 08897 Silicone Lubricant (Dry Type) - 8.5 oz.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yer any wet lube is just asking for trouble imo it collects the dust and wears out mechanisms really fast and makes things gritty 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

Well the gun started to mis-feed ALL screws, short, long, different brands etc... Senco said to take it to authorized service center...the guy there never even seen one before LOL. Might get it fixed and sell it...

I just bought the Dewalt 20v XR Li-Ion cordless screwgun, 2 batts charger and the collated adapter :thumbup::yes: Wanted to get one anyways, and now I need it more than ever. Thanks for the input I'll update when I hear from service tech, thinking its the feeder mechanism or something like that.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Yer any wet lube is just asking for trouble imo it collects the dust and wears out mechanisms really fast and makes things gritty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your not speaking from experience are you . I use that spray with success and as a matter of fact as the nose piece wears in and becomes faster and does not need the spray as often. Also what it did was filed down the strip guide so that any strips would work with out binding as they are different sizes:yes:.


----------



## pips (May 15, 2015)

Yea it seems it was just jammed up with something in the feeder mechanism. I've been using the cordless dewalt collated gun....think I'll switch, its lighter and less effort to push it. Thanks for input guys


----------

